# Anyone from Mississauga



## Future Officer (17 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I applied from the ROTP program and I was just wondering if there is anyone from Mississauga,ON who applied for RMC ROTP program for 2011-2012.

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2010)

Search results for: Mississauga 
Pages: [1] 

1
RMC, CMR, ROTP / Anyone from Mississauga
« by Future Officer on Today at 01:01:02 » 

......  and I was just wondering if there is anyone from Mississauga,ON who applied for RMC ROTP program for 2011-2012. ......



2
RMC, CMR, ROTP / Re: Mandatory to live on campus in University? 
« by leroi on November 28, 2008, 22:24:07 » 

...... . Im going to apply to UTM (University of Toronto Mississauga), is it really mandatory to live on campus? Aren' ......



3
RMC, CMR, ROTP / Re: ROTP 2010-2011
« by 54low on March 18, 2010, 14:30:42 » 

...... , 2010, 14:24:32  My file is being managed by CFRC Mississauga, and I got the call Tuesday. Did you mean your  ......

4
RMC, CMR, ROTP / Re: Subsidized Education - ROTP
« by Otis on August 05, 2009, 10:59:25 » 

......  student he went in to the Toronto office and not Mississauga or somewhere else).  ALSO funny enough ...  ......


----------



## nairna (3 Nov 2010)

I think his question was aimed at this years applicants and since there are non in the search he posted. I am not from Mississauga, but I do live in Toronto! Which is close enough lol.


----------

